# Snowblower newby needs advice



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Have a 100'/8' wide paved drive I use to plow but am now going to snowblow. (Please don't ask why the change.)  Live on NH coast-got 10' of snow last year-average is 8+. Lots of heavy, wet snow due to 'warm water' influence. Know nothing about snowblowers. Would appreciate thoughts on a snowblower to do the job. Won't say $ is no object but want a reliable unit that will do the job in minimum time-gets very cold with that wind off the 'pond' commonly known as the Gulf of Maine. Will probably purchase an operator enclosure. TIA.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I personally like my Honda HS724 but whatever you buy I would suggest a 2 Stage Snow Blower which will handle more snow at one time, handle heavy snow much better and not bog down as much.

For a Honda your looking at $2,300 plus depending on which unit you choose. They are changing their line up for 2015 so not sure what new pricing will be.

I can tell you my unit chews up 12-15 inches of snow with no problem and I go through the end of driveway plow remains which gets hard fast without too much issue.

Nothing is perfect it is all personal choice. Other good choices are probably Ariens, Cub Cadet etc; you will learn a lot on this forum and by doing research.


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

THx for the quick response. After doing some research I had planned on at least a 2-stage if not maybe a 3. But 'bigger' might not always be better, imho. We get a lot of icy stuff due to proximity to ocean but also regularly get 16-18" stuff. Got 2-24" storms last year in 2 days but that's not normal. Noral for here is 8-12" but I want to be able to handle the big stuff also.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you looked at TORO yet???? ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

jmo, but i would avoid the three stage stuff, stay with two and get a good quality machine. you cant go wrong with a honda, or yamaha, some of those "other" brands ( toro ,ariens ) are also great machines. :icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to SBF tpf2 :welcome:

My sugestion will be a Honda as well either an HS724 or an HS928.
In terms of finishig faster I think you will be better off with the larger unit.
If you are buying new then you can get either an HSS724 or an HSS928, one of the advantages of the newer models is the "power steering".
The prior models have a fixed axle making it very hard to move or turn the blower with the engine off (track models).

This place shows the new models at a discounted price.

Honda Snowthrowers Power Place, Inc.

This is an _*HSS724AATD *_


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

If that 100' is fairly flat I'd stick with a wheeled model as it's just fewer parts to have a problem with and I think the wheeled models are smoother to operate.

If at the end of your drive your city crew leave a mound from doing the street you will want a 2 stage as that heavy and or icy mess can be really difficult with a single.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yamaha is also on my recommendation list, but unfortunately you'll have to buy it new in Canada, the older Yamahas are great machines, the sad part is that it is hard or impossible to buy some replacement parts for them.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and I will second everything recommended so far, and add another brand out there, the larger Simplicity machines are pretty robust. 

And another thought, or consideration when buying a machine, how handy are you?

If you aren't, then you may take into consideration dealer support into this equation. And even if you are, then how well is the local dealer stocked with parts?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you have the space you could get a couple machines. You could get 2 walk behinds or a walk behind and a tractor blower. If you buy used you can get them pretty cheap if you don't mind working on things. The more machines you have the less chance of a break down slowing you down. Buying used, especially this time of the year, will allow you to get machines in the free to $50 range so you can have a lot of backups.

Do look for something with some type of steering controls. Solid axle blowers are no fun.

Also, having multiple used machines will let you try out different sizes and types and then you can sell off the ones you don't like. Most times if you are patient you can sell them for as much as or more than you paid for them.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just a little bit of advice, dont buy anything built by mtd. that means, troy bilt, yard machines, cub cadet, yard machines, yard man, some craftsman blowers and a ton of other brands listed here
Brands Manufactured by MTD


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Ariens platinum 28.I have the deluxe 28 but i wish i had the bigger engine on the platinum. Great machines.I am also an ex snowplow guy.25 years with an 83 Jeep CJ7 that I had to retire.Rust is a Bummer.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Plenty of Good Used Available. NOW is the time to buy. Check CL daily, and get something with at least 8hp. GL.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

look for an st824 or a toro medium frame blower, both are great choices


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

or an ariens 10,000 series they dont throw as far as newer blowers but are built like tanks


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Right here and near you! Great machine.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowers-sale/55266-sale-ariens-deluxe-30-2014-a.html


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Honda, Ariens, or Toro 2-stage.
dont consider anything else.

The 3-stagers are a gimmick..they only give you added complexity, more parts to fail, and added cost, for no real benefit.

Scot


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

I'll agree with previous posts, Don' bother with any of the MTD stuff. My order of preference, Toro, Airens, Honda.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the old amf 3 stage craftsman actually are not gimics and are built well and actually work, but I doubt you will want something that old


----------



## tfp2 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Should have also added*

that I have a 40 x 60 area up front of the 100' area. Have room to throw the snow but will require frequent chute changes so need to be able to do that easily/quickly.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

tfp2 said:


> that I have a 40 x 60 area up front of the 100' area. Have room to throw the snow but will require frequent chute changes so need to be able to do that easily/quickly.


The crank chute control on the Deluxe 28 that I posted works GREAT. Very positive and precise locating, light effort.

If that machine is still available and in your budget, you'd have no regrets. If you have more budget, look for a Platinum 30 SHO with the big 414cc motor. That will have the "joystick" chute control, though that takes more time to get accustomed to using. The crank style is more intuitive but takes a little more time to swing around.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have a late 1970,1971, or 1972 ariens 10000 series 32 inch that has a pinion gear type crank control and it will make a full rotation in just 4 turns vs 20 something on my 71 toro 726


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The new Toro quickstick setup is suppose to work really well. I have never tried it. That is what everyone is trying to copy with their joysticks.


----------

